# New hood feedback



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

Looking to see if there is any interest in Cruze hood like this one found on the Cruze Touring race version.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

Possibly in either CF or fiberglass. I don't know any other details. Just a "feeler" to see if we should offer it. Thanks!


----------



## CHUV (Jun 25, 2011)

Not bad. 

Is it just me though or does the whole front end look a little more.... Lengthy


----------



## coinneach (Apr 10, 2012)

It does, but that may be an illusion caused by the white paint.


----------



## Skilz10179 (Mar 22, 2011)

CHUV said:


> Not bad.
> 
> Is it just me though or does the whole front end look a little more.... Lengthy


Its not a oem front end, thats a full blown race car...


----------



## iCruze2 (Dec 16, 2011)

Skilz10179 said:


> Its not a oem front end, thats a full blown race car...


This


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Not me! I like my hood, its simple and covers the engine!


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

Boats has already talked to ISM about possibly working up a CF version of that hood[2 3 vent groupings on the hood].

Now, I could be wrong, and there might actually be one already out there for sale, but if it is, its around $700-750 if I remember correctly.


----------



## CHEVYCRUZE RS (Mar 29, 2011)

If its under $200 me gusta lol, if not I don't need it


----------



## VictoryRedLTRS (Mar 26, 2012)

I dig it and would buy it.


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I really like it! 

Sent from my DROID3 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## SlvrECObullet (Feb 21, 2012)

I like that hood alot need a CF though. And then the money.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using AutoGuide.com App


----------



## leeclark (Mar 25, 2012)

i like it but if it costs 700 like the others... that's a bit to much for me.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That's a negative for me captain.


----------



## VegasNate (Feb 13, 2012)

Mixed bag....I definitely want one. I want a lot of things.


----------

